# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  إقتراح لعناوين محاضرات نسائية

## أم أويس وفردوس

السلام عليكم 
أريد عناوين حيوية لمحاضرات نسائية ومن برأيك تكون الداعية المناسبة لذلك..المحاضرات في الرياض..أريد مشاركات الجميع بارك الله في جهودكن..لأنها ستقام سلسلة محاضرات تخص النساء، فللرجال محاضرات تُلقى عليهن في تعاملهن مع النساء، وللنساء فيما يخصهن أيضا من واجبات..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وفقكن الله وأعانكنّ على فعل الخير

بالنسبة للداعيات فهناك الأستاذة: أسماء الرويشد؛ فأسلوبها الدعوي طيب ولها قبول عند طالبات العلم, وكذلك: الدكتورة نوال العيد, ولعل هناك الكثير من الدعايات المؤهَلات لكن لا تحضرني أسماء.

الموضوعات التي تخص النساء كثيرة, وأقترح على سبيل المثال:
- كيف تنظم المرأة وقتها بين البيت وطلب العلم.
- تربية الأبناء وغرس خشية الله في نفوسهم.
- فضل احتساب النية.
- أعمال يسيرة وأجور كبيرة.
- حق الزوج.
- حق الوالدين.
- حق نفسكِ عليكِ.
- الدفاع عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها -.
- طلاقة الوجه من حسن الخلق.
- أهمية القرآن في حياة المرأة.
- اجعلي من بيتكِ جنة.

هذا ما لدي, وفي انتظار أخواتنا الفاضلات.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا..الله يوفقك ويسعدك..في بالي د.أسماء الرويشد..و د.نوال العيد..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله بالله حبيبتنا اللغالية التوحيد كفت ووفت بارك الله فيها وحفظها 

أيضاً بعض اسماء الدروس 
كيف تكون خديجة  رضي الله عنها قدوتكِ في الحياة الزوجية الكريمة 
كيف تكون زينب بنت جحش قدوتكِ في الصدقة كما قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اولكن لحوقاً بي أطولكن يدا أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم«أسرعكن أطولكن يدا».
كيف تكون حفصة رضي الله عنها قدوتك في الصيام والقيام 
وبامكانك جمعهن بموضوع واحد 
هذا ما خطر ببالي وإذا تذكرت شئ اكتبه ان شاء الله 
اعانكن الله وتقبل منكن

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله بالله حبيبتنا اللغالية التوحيد كفت ووفت بارك الله فيها وحفظها 
> 
> أيضاً بعض اسماء الدروس 
> كيف تكون خديجة رضي الله عنها قدوتكِ في الحياة الزوجية الكريمة 
> كيف تكون زينب بنت جحش قدوتكِ في الصدقة كما قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اولكن لحوقاً بي أطولكن يدا أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم«أسرعكن أطولكن يدا».
> كيف تكون حفصة رضي الله عنها قدوتك في الصيام والقيام 
> وبامكانك جمعهن بموضوع واحد 
> هذا ما خطر ببالي وإذا تذكرت شئ اكتبه ان شاء الله 
> اعانكن الله وتقبل منكن


 جزاك الله خيرا..

----------

